# Jardine House (Hong Kong) VS. OCBC Centre (Singapore)



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Which skyscraper do you prefer? Both skyscrapers were built in the 1970s and were the most symbolic for their cities during that period. Is it Jardine House or OCBC Centre?









Jardine House (Hong Kong)
Height: 179 m / 586 ft
Completed: 1973
Architects: P & T Architects & Engineers Ltd.









OCBC Centre (Singapore)
Height: 201 m / 659 ft
Completed: 1976
Architects: Pei Cobb Freed & Partners / BEP Akitekt Private Limited


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

The OCBC Centre tells a story.

The 3 blocks represent the 3 banks that merged to form OCBC.
The 'strong' looking appearance reflect's OCBC's slogan.
The overall appearance also reflects that of an abacus.
And some people think that is also resembles IM Pei's surname in Chinese character.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*More pictures of Jardine House :*


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Though I find the OCBC Centre impressive, I prefer the Jardine House and it's round windows.

The Jardine House was the most symbolic skyscraper in HK during that time and was the first to get recognized. When I look at HK's skyline back in the day, this was the building I noticed that most! But back then, this was called The Connaught Centre. Also I found it cool seeing Spiderman climbed this building on his older films 

Jardine House during the Symphoney Of Lights


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

JARDINE HOUSE.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Both I think are pretty ugly at day but I'll go with the one in Singapore.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

The Hung Kok one.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I like that old Spiderman movie and seeing Spidey climb up the Jardine House


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Jardine House, I guess. I don't love either.


----------

